# plants for 20G Tang. tank ?



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

My plan is to put a small Tanganyikan set-up in the classroom. The substrate will be sand and the filter will be a HOB Marineland. Rocks and shells will be the arrangement. I don't know if I'll put a light over the tank or not. At the moment, I dont have the funds or a spare one. The fish will be five 1" calvus to grow out. I'm considering a shell-dwelling species as well.
I'm attempting to plan some plants for it and have some questions.
I will not add any plant growth formula or CO2 to the tank. This will be a super low tech tank, catering only to fish.
With that said, I still would like plants in it.
I'm thinking a species of anubias, Java fern windelov, and Java moss. 
With those paramaters, can these plants do well?


----------



## Vamze (Feb 16, 2012)

Those plants will do very well in almost any setup. Make sure they get more than 6 hours light per day, and you should be good. All those plants are extremely hard to kill. Make sure you don't plant the java fern directly in substrate. Tie it to a rock or similar.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd want at least 8 hours of light daily...but you don't need really high wattage. Be sure to mention to your students that Lake Tanganyika does not have plants in the rocky and sandy areas where the shellies and calvus live.


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the quick replies. Good info.
D'you think classroom fluorescent lights for @ 7 hrs will work well enough? Only one tiny window in my classroom.
DJR, good point, I'll let them know. It would be nice to recreate the lake more accurately.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you will need a light on the tank unless the tank is at the ceiling or in the window.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

Fyi I used gel super glue to attach anubias and fern, much easier fort me than attaching with tiny string.


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

I plan on using a rubber band


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

hey i think you should try craigs list for your light just put a post and tell them what you need it for that it was for your class i think there are others out there like me that would give it to you i would but im in missouri also hear is a site with some good pic of what it looks like under the lakes surface so you have an idea of what you are looking for hope that helps you some http://www.flickr.com/photos/fishwhispe ... otostream/


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

there is about 800 examples on that page lol good luck


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

zq, those photos are brilliant. Thanks so much! And for the suggestions.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

no problem enjoyed looking through them myself and best of luck on craigs list


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Following this


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

its a bummer you dont live closer id be glad to donate a light to your cause. i really cant imagine you having trouble finding someone in a local aquarium club that would help donate some supplies. (we all like to hook the new generation early) if it ends up that nobody else will help id send u a fixture for shipping costs. anyways GL to ya and thanks for getting more people into cichlids. i personally would just go shellies or brichardi myself. the parenting dynamic and the fry rearing would be neat to watch for students. had a similar experience in 3rd grade with my teacher who would hatch salmon fry grow em out and then release em into a local river to help the population. was a neato thing for each class each year to watch a new generation grow up. just my thoughts on the matter


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

Anthraxx8500 said:


> its a bummer you dont live closer id be glad to donate a light to your cause. i really cant imagine you having trouble finding someone in a local aquarium club that would help donate some supplies. (we all like to hook the new generation early) if it ends up that nobody else will help id send u a fixture for shipping costs. anyways GL to ya and thanks for getting more people into cichlids. i personally would just go shellies or brichardi myself. the parenting dynamic and the fry rearing would be neat to watch for students. had a similar experience in 3rd grade with my teacher who would hatch salmon fry grow em out and then release em into a local river to help the population. was a neato thing for each class each year to watch a new generation grow up. just my thoughts on the matter


was looking to get into shellie myself i have a post you should give me some ideas on :thumb:


----------

